# WHICH WAY DO I GO?



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Here is my issue, I have all USAT locomotives: SD70MAC, 1 GP38-2, 2 GP9's, 1 NW-2. My father and I are considering battery power, as well as keeping the track power that already exists for others to bring their locomotive to run. I have looked through the forums and still kind of not sure which way to go. 

This is what we are looking to use with Battery

Able to "MU" locomotives 
Trigger Sierra Sound Modules
Keep the original electronics with a PTDP when battery goes out. (use track power as a back up)
Optional lighting control (other than the Sierra)




Im pretty sure that I'm not thinking of everything but would love to know your reviews...


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Colin. 
You can do everything you list and more with BELTROL, except run off track power. 

If you are worried about running out of batteries during a run, or run times in general, there is a very simple way of plugging in auxiliary batteries carried in a trail car, into the loco(s) to take care of such eventualities.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Won't get into the track vs battery power thing. 

Why Sierra? They are no longer manufactured. I'd go Phoenix. 

Is the PTDP supposed to be a DPDT switch? 

Lighting will be an issue, since many USAT locos have "funny" wiring, if you don't mind giving up constant lighting, just power the whole kit and kaboodle from the inputs to the main board, put the dpdt between the track pickups and the main board, and use that to switch in the power from your battery r/c unit. 

Another option would be the Aristo Revolution TE. 

Another would be the QSI and Gwire, but that's cheaper than the previous alternatives... and more sound functions... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

does one of those controllers control all the locos? and how?


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

I have Sierra in All my locos except the SD70MAC has phoenix. i have a first gen Aristo TE... and yes DPDT was meant to be typed sorry i was in class hahaha

I have been looking at Locolink, RCS, TE, and the others


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Colin. 
You need to define what you mean by *"does one of those controllers control all the locos? and how?"*. 
The BELTROL system can control every loco from the TX. Either one at a time or, when the locos are speed matched, as many ganged together to form a consist as you like. 
Which system is the least expensive depends on what it is you want to do. 
For example, are you intending to have sound? If not I challenge any system to be lower in cost than BELTROL. 
Even with BELTROL and QSI, the cost will be less expensive than QSI plus + G Wire + a suitable TX. 
BELTROL may not do as many things, but how many more sound triggers do you need than Whistle/Horn & Bell.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Colin - Folks always ask "What do you want to do with this system?" But usually you really don't know what you want to do until you know what all of your options are. So, it is really up to you to review all of the specifications, manuals, posts, etc. to decide which system fits your needs the best. Another option is the 2.4GHZ Enhanced RailBoss. Its unique feature is automated station stops and some other neat stuff.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Colin, 

I decided to convert from my RCS system to the new Revolution system. I can certainly recomend the new Aristo Revolution. I have installed 5 of them in my locos with Sierra sound( already had them for years) (but not in a USAT unit yet) I have had no trouble with the sound hookups. I have installed several other locos with phoenix sound also with no problems. If you already have the Sierras installed in your USAT locos it will be even easier to do a Revolution conversion. My son has done some in a USAT Sd40-2 I think. He wired it thru the switch that shuts off the track power. That way he can switch back and forth between the revo and Track power. 

My locos are all battery. Wiring the Revolution receiver is very straight forward. You run the Black and red wires to the battery pack, and the orange and gray wires to the motor outputs. The orange and gray wires also go to the sierra power inputs. You can probably avoid most lighting issues by retaining the existing USAT boards. You will be able to control the bell, whistle, coupler clank, by using the Aux wiring harness which comes with the Revolution. The wires from the Aux harness go to the inputs for bell, whistle etc and with the Revolution Transmitter you can individually cxontrol the sounds from the transmitter. 

You can controll all your locos with one transmitter, and setting up multiple unit operations is very simnple as well. I recommend you go to the Aristocraft web site and you will find they have the manual for it on line. 

The Aristo web site provides great support, and there is great suppot for the revolution here on MLS as well as on Large Scale Central. If you look hard enoug someone probably has already put a Revolution receiver in many USAT locomotives, who can guide you.

Good luck with what ever decision you make, It is best to get recommendations from regular users rather than the manufacturers. Stan Cedarleaf is a great source of info. 

If I can help please feel free to email me direct.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Bill on this the new Aristo Revolution would be the easy way to go I just got my unit today and will be working on wiring into and LGB Amtrak P3 unit I am using there non PNP (non Plug and Play Board) its better support for the Aristo Revolution Receiver I will post picture of the install once finished It looks like I will be using it's MB to control the lights. But so far with some of the power wiring done it works great I can’t complain yet but this looks like the way I will be going in my other units I would take a look in to this setup and once you buy the first kit all you need is other Receivers. I plan on installing battery pack into the loco or box car for my battery power my other units are running with Battery power from a 27mhz TE 
Hope this helps 

Kevin


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 12 Oct 2009 03:39 PM 
Won't get into the track vs battery power thing. 

Why Sierra? They are no longer manufactured. I'd go Phoenix. 

Is the PTDP supposed to be a DPDT switch? 

Lighting will be an issue, since many USAT locos have "funny" wiring, if you don't mind giving up constant lighting, just power the whole kit and kaboodle from the inputs to the main board, put the dpdt between the track pickups and the main board, and use that to switch in the power from your battery r/c unit. 

Another option would be the Aristo Revolution TE. 

Another would be the QSI and Gwire, but that's cheaper than the previous alternatives... and more sound functions... 

Regards, Greg 

I agree with Greg on this issue, QSI/G-wire and new procab or (t-9000) throttle all the way!! nuff said nothing else to say. Talk to Greg for sure, see it run on his site or see my things running on QSI/g-wire on my site!! both listed below any questions give us a shout!

GregsTrains- live streaming video powered by Livestream 
Crazy Train Guy's Garden Railroad Channel - Mogulus Live Broadcast


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

You have a lot of options. Tony's system looks to be very good and inexpensive and you get Tony's support. Del makes an interesting and affordable solution.

It makes sense to continues with Sierra since you have them 


You could use, as mentioned, the QSI/Airwire system with batteries. Then you have the advantages of DCC and of batteries, and QSI's excellent sound. Or you could go with Airwire decoders, and use the existing Sierra cards, and then again you could have battery and DCC. One possible advatage of the QSI cards is they run on DC and also, if you ever wanted I've come to switch to DCC, you' be all set. I like DCC a lot, but the REVO TE and Tony's new system do a number of things that used to be pretty exclusive to DCC.


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all the kind words and HELP!. This is the kind of information i wanted to hear. Recommendations, the positives and negatives. My father and I have decided to try 2 locomotives to have battery, to test the operation. Where would I get more information on Airwire? do they have a website? Im leaning towards Bills recommendation for the Revolution TE because of the LCD display(perfect for my dad) and the Airwire(if its affordable) 

Any thoughts on Locolink?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The Airwire website is here:

CVP USA


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a thread on the AirWire/QSI compared to the Aristo Revo TE in the product reviews forum... there's a nice chart of features to compare. 

About the same cost, the AirWire/QSI is less if you go sound, but you can't use the sierras (don't need them, because QSI has sound), but you can use the AirWire decoder/receiver with your sierras. I strongle recommend the NCE cab over the CVP one, better display, more dedicated functions, easier to see. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

I think im going to try the Revo TE i have heard only good things about it. 

THANK YOU!!! ill keep you all posted once it comes in. Now the problem is BATTERIES


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Use the force, the force is strong,,,it will guide you.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

If you turn to the Dark side you can never turn back !!!!!!!!!!







you will be an out cast HAAAAAAAAAAAAA MAY MY FORCE BE WITH YOU.....HE HE HE

















HAPPY HALLOWEEN.....

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Man Nicky!! Looks like Greg and I lost another convert, why go one way when you can have the best of all worlds, and do what you want when you want to????? What am I going to do with you Nicky???? Yer a gettin out a hand LOL The RegalMeaning battery/RC/and trackpower and oh of course MTH DCS.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the TE choice is fine, especially if you have $1,000 in sound cards already. 

I'm not trying to convert anyone, whatever's best. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 13 Oct 2009 07:53 PM 
Oh Man Nicky!! Looks like Greg and I lost another convert, why go one way when you can have the best of all worlds, and do what you want when you want to????? What am I going to do with you Nicky???? Yer a gettin out a hand LOL The RegalMeaning battery/RC/and trackpower and oh of course MTH DCS.  OK OK i have Triple AAA's in my camera


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Take a look at QSI, the decoder has sound and can run on battery, track dc and track dcc


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By nkelsey on 13 Oct 2009 08:38 PM 
Take a look at QSI, the decoder has sound and can run on battery, track dc and track dcc 

So true Nick, So true......


----------

